# Mastering Basic Rice



## ErgoErgun (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm trying to master basic white rice.  Here's the recipe I have so far, but unfortunately the flavor isn't just delicious its lacking something.  I'd like to stick with only these basic ingredients:

Salt
Oil
Rice (Extra Long Grain/Basmati)
Water

I use
1 TSP Salt
1 Cup Uncooked Rice
1 TBS Oil (Canola or Soybean)
1.5 Cups Water

I add all ingredients into a pot and cook on high heat covered, until the water begins to boil, then i set to low heat and let simmer for 20 mintues.

Please help, I'm really looking to make just basic rice with these ingredients that has a long and delicious flavor.  Thank you.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 30, 2006)

20 minutes for basmati is too long... they cook much faster than that.
I also use plenty of water so the rice will swim around.
Toss in the rice when the water comes to a fast boil. No oil necessary.
Turn down the heat a bit as soon as the water returns to a boil, but keep it boiling on a slower pace.
Test the rice after about 10 minutes for the doneness, if it is still too tough, let it go for a couple of minutes.  My basmati usually cooks within 12 minutes.
As soon as it acheives the desired consistency (al dente, not too soft), drain immediately.


----------



## Steve A (Jun 30, 2006)

*Rice 101*

Different types of rice require different cooking times depending on the bran that remains on the kernel. That being said, 20 minutes is appropriate for your basic medium or long grained white rice.

Last night I happened to stumble on Alton Brown's program on Food Network (personally, one of possibly three that might be worth watching any more, but that's another subject and opinion). He was doing basic rice pilau/pilaf 101.

Rice, when the recipe is doubled or increased, does *not* necessarily require the same liquid increase ratio. In fact, as the rice amounts increase proportionally, the liquid decreases in ratio. Anyway... your 1-1/2 cups is about right for 1 cup dry rice.

I prefer making rice starting with the pilaf method of lightly toasting the grains in oil on stovetop. Add your oil, add the rice. Toast, shaking or stirring occasionally, until the grains are lightly golden and a 'nutty' smell emits. After that, add your liquid, salt, cover simmer until the water evaporates.

But.. to make really GREAT rice, continually?? Get yourself a rice cooker. There are many models out there. Some cheap, some not so. I've got a couple. I keep one on my counter all the time. Using that saves stovetop time and allows you to, in the words of one of those infomercials, "_Click it and forget it_."

Ciao,

PS - Alton had a pretty cool method of doing a rice pilaf too. If you want that you can find it at this link Rice Pilaf, Alton Brown.


----------



## licia (Jun 30, 2006)

I use the instructions on the packaging and mine always comes out fine.


----------



## Yakuta (Jun 30, 2006)

Have been cooking for more years than I can remember and always Basmati.  Here is the technique that I use:

1 cup basmati rice (soak for an hour in water)
1.5 cups of water
1 tbsp of pure ghee (try it and the nutty flavor it adds to the rice is invaluable)
pinch of salt

First rinse the rice several times (like 5).  Then add a lot of water to it and let the rice soak in the water for an hour.

Now strain the water from the rice.  Add the rice to a clean pot and add 1.5 cups of water.  Add the salt and ghee and bring it to boil.  Stir it once and then reduce the flame to low.  Cover and let it steam for 15 minutes or so.  

No need to fluff, the rice should be perfectly cooked and the individual grains should be nicely seperated. 

This along with dahl, pappadums (baked) and a spicy and sweet pickle on the side and my dinner is made


----------



## Lizannd (Jun 30, 2006)

*Leave out the oil and the salt is optional.*

Rince the rice until the water runs clear.  Add rice to pot and add water up to the first knuckle of your middle finger.  This means that you just touch the top of the rice in the pan with your finger and add water until it is at the level of the crease ofyour first knuckle.  Basmati is an Indian rice and this is the method that every Indian I know uses.  It works, however if you have unusually long fingers you may want to use your ring finger which is usually shorter.  Bring the water to a rapid boil then turn down to a simmer for about 18 to 20 minutes then turn off the heat and let rice sit for at least 5 minutes,(10 would be better).  Should be perfect.  I use a shorter cooking time on an electric stove and a longer time on a gas stove.


----------



## kimbaby (Jun 30, 2006)

I just use the 2 cups water 
1 cup rice (method)
salt to taste
bring to boil,reduce heat
to simmer.
tightly cover for 20-25 minutes.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 1, 2006)

ErgoErgun said:
			
		

> Please help, I'm really looking to make just basic rice with these ingredients that has a long and delicious flavor.


 
Basic long-grain white rice (as you have described it) doesn't have any "long and delicious" flavor. Look at your ingredients ... where are you expecting amazing flavors to come from? The rice doesn't have much flavor, and a neutral flavored oil will contribute nothing, water is usually tasteless, and the only thing you are adding for any flavor is bit of salt. What kind of flavor are you expecting it to have using those _flavorless_ ingredients?

About the only way you are going to add any flavor using the ingredients you want to use is to do what Steve A suggested - start the rice off like a pilaf (add the oil and toast the rice before adding the salt and water). It will add a _little_ flavor from toasting - but not a significant WOW factor.

But, basic white rice really isn't intended to be a WOW experience - it's just a foundation, a meal extender, a filler, that will pick up flavor from what it is served with. It's also the foundation for fried rice ... but that's a different story.

Making rice flavorful isn't a problem - but you will have to change the recipe a bit so that the rice cooks in a flavorful liquid. Instead of a neutral flavord oil use something like lamb fat, or use a broth (chicken/beef) or stock in place of the water. Herbs and spices help, too. And, a pilaf is always a good option. But, then again, a flavorful rice like Jasmine always adds a bit more flavor.


----------



## SharonT (Jul 13, 2006)

I always use chicken broth instead of water for added flavor.   I use long grain par-boiled rice; twice as much liquid as par-boiled rice always results in nice, fluffy rice.


----------



## unmuzzleme (Jul 13, 2006)

Using broth instead of water is a great trick.  I also play around with adding other seasonings to the water, like saffron, red pepper flakes, and even ramen noodle seasoning packets!

You can get a bang (and some nice color) out of using herbs and seasoning powders.

Also, I'd forgo the oil.  It's not really necessary at all.  

What exactly is "not good" about the way your rice is coming out?

It's also really important to get a good seal on your pot.  Try putting a towel under the lid and closing it tightly.  That will help seal in any steam AND prevent moisture from dripping off the lid of your pot beack into the rice.


----------



## amber (Jul 13, 2006)

Honestly, I still havent mastered cooking rice.  It is either too sticky or undercooked.  I switched to "success" brand rice.  Comes out perfect every time.  It's a long-grained white rice in a boiling bag, which is cooked for ten minutes, without a lid.  

As Michael mentioned, your not going to get any flavor with the ingredients your using.  Chicken broth does work good, and herbs/seasonings as many have suggested.


----------



## candelbc (Jul 13, 2006)

I find my Rice Cooker to be absolutely priceless. The smaller kitchen models are exactly like the ones we used in the restaurant. I think I paid $19.00 for it at Linen & Things. It'll cook up to 3 cups of raw rice. I use a 1:1 ratio of rice to water and my Basmati turns out wonderful...

I recently saw a 4 cup Rice Cooker at Walmart for $20.00 and think I may be upgrading soon... 

-Brad


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 18, 2006)

Honestly that rice you are trying to make will have zero flavor.  Here is how i cook a BASIC basmati rice.

1 Cup Basmati Rice
1 3/4 Cup Chicken Stock
2 cloves garlic, minced
3 Tablespoon onion, minced
Olive Oil
Sea Salt
Black Pepper

sautee the onion in 2 1 Tabspoon olive oil till clear, add the garlic, sautee until it becomes fragrant, add chicken stock, salt, and pepper.

 bring to a boil, add rice, reduce heat, cover and simmer for 18 mins or so.

that is a very basic neutral rice.


----------



## licia (Aug 18, 2006)

Many times when I cook rice, I don't want added flavor - I want it to be the base for another dish to accompany it. I like the fact that it is so versatile, with or without added ingredients.


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 18, 2006)

I hate to disagree (not really), but I think plain rice has a superb flavor all by itself, albeit subtle and mild. I particularly like basmati and jasmine rice, which have not only a marvelous taste but an incredible perfume that fills the house when it's cooking. 

Also, IMHO some rice must be sticky -- the desirability of "individual grains" is advertising nonsense foisted on the American public by the Minute Rice folks. I prefer a very sticky CalRose rice with Asian foods because it's easier to eat with chopsticks. To me, that type of rice doesn't taste right if it's not sticky. 

As for cooking rice, I agree that a good rice cooker, such as a National (Panasonic) or Zojirushi, is nearly idiot proof and will produce perfect rice every time, as long as you measure properly. 

Finally, when making plain rice, don't use oil. Add some butter at the end if you want. I find that adding oil when cooking the rice makes it gummy and messes up the delicate flavor of the rice. Pilaf is another matter, of course, but that's not "plain rice."


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 18, 2006)

doublepost


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 18, 2006)

FryBoy said:
			
		

> I prefer a very sticky CalRose rice with Asian foods because it's easier to eat with chopsticks. To me, that type of rice doesn't taste right if it's not sticky.




man, i love a good sticky sushi rice.

you just gave me a horrible sushi craving. spicy crunchy tuna roll with cream cheese and sticky rice

YUM!

as for plain rice, i think the way i cook it is plain, lol.  very neutral and goes well with anything IMO.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Aug 18, 2006)

Now I'll drive you all insane and post my plain white rice recipe. 
I _ASSURE _you , this will make you mad. 

1 cup of long grain rice
2 litres ( 4.5 pints) water
1 tbsp salt

Boil water with salt. When it is at a rolling boil , toss in the rice. Bring back to the boil ( this might take 30 - 60 seconds) and cook for *exactly *15 minutes. Drain. Splash with fresh, cold water. Serve with a huge knob of butter. 
NO! Make that two knobs of butter. 

Try it - it's wonderful. 

As for Basmati rice; the stuff I get here is completely cooked ( Yakutas method) in 7-8 minutes. Maybe it's the altitude ( 3000 ft above sea level).


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 28, 2006)

I always toast my basmati (1 cup) in about 2 Tbs of butter until opaque and starting to really smell nutty.  I add 2 cups of water and stir.  When it come to a boil I add 1 tsp of salt, stir again and reduce the heat to a simmer, put the lid on and leave it alone for 10 or 15 minutes.  About 2 minutes before serving a crumple a paper towel and place it in the pot on top of the rice and replace the lid.  Always perfect.  

I've added lots of different flavors - loving using coconut milk for part or all of the water.  Chicken stock is good, and white wine as a nice taste.  Depends on what I'm serving it with.


----------

